# fox 40 2013 mount



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

i got the fox 40 2013 today and cant find the right adapter for the Hayes stroker ace calipter from 2010. i got a 203mm rotor btw
need a little help here


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

umm, im a noob at this kind of things, do anyone have a link of a adapter that fits?


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

deeptroller123 said:


> Post a pic of that caliper.


i can see it, but i still dont know where to find it. maybe i can write to foxracing and ask


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

as stated above, you simply need a 160mm S to post mount front adapter...


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

as stated above im a noob at this kind of things. 
have searched on ebay but there are many diferent adapters that are 160mm


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

You need one like this. Then pick the first option.
or This and click the F160 option.

-Brett


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

nevermind...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

double edit: don't listen to me, i'm an idiot...


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> upon further thought, my avid brake just bolts right up to my fox 40, no adapter required. fox uses a standard 8" dh mount that does not require the use of an adapter for post mount calipers...


That can't be right... Looky here, you have to have an adapter for this style of brake mount.









-Brett


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah, i just was looking at their new line up. they used to just have the post mount 8" standard. you need the adapter shown in the first pic or the ones in the link given a couple of posts up...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mine looks like this and i just blindly assumed yours did too. my bad...


----------



## kilosjmech (May 13, 2007)

Forx 40 forks have never used a direct post mount style caliper mount. They have always used a IS to post style adapter that uses a 160 adapter that works with a 200/203 rotor.


----------



## kilosjmech (May 13, 2007)

That's not a fox 40.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

edit: don't listen to me, i'm an idiot....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

kilosjmech said:


> Forx 40 forks have never used a direct post mount style caliper mount. They have always used a IS to post style adapter that uses a 160 adapter that works with a 200/203 rotor.


ok, this is where i bow down. admittedly, i was mistaken. mine does have a simple 160mm IS to post mount adapter...

sorry for giving mis-information...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

we have a handfull of kick ass pirate trails with a dedicated crew of builders. all in the greater los angeles area...


----------



## kilosjmech (May 13, 2007)

I really like the 40, but it kinda sucks that they don't do the same thing they do on their 36/180 forks and use a direct post 8" mount. The IS 6" adapter is confusing. Wasn't trying to harsh on anyone.


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

this is the mount on my fox 40 and i use this brakes Hayes Stroker Ace Disc Brakes from BikeBling.com

i got comfused by all the talk on this tread so can someone plisss help me find the right adapter? and i use 203mm disc

ps: i live in north norway, so i need to order from usa etc so i dont want to order the wrong one and a link to the right one would be grat because im not so god in english


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

joppo said:


> View attachment 773807
> 
> 
> this is the mount on my fox 40 and i use this brakes Hayes Stroker Ace Disc Brakes from BikeBling.com
> ...


Hope Post Mount Disc Brake Adaptors Rutland Cycling|UK Cycle Shop


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Hayes Mount Adaptor Front IS 6" | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

From CRC so you don't have to ship over the pond.


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

DHgnaR said:


> Hayes Mount Adaptor Front IS 6" | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
> 
> From CRC so you don't have to ship over the pond.


is it the Black - 20mm Fork i should order?


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

joppo said:


> is it the Black - 20mm Fork i should order?


Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

ty so much


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

im in love


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

i want to buy a new back shock to my mongoose pinn'r fox ofc sins we deal with foxRacing.
should i choose a longer travle or stay the same?


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

no one whit a pinn'r thats modifyed?


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe you will have to stay with the same size of shock because the frame is designed around it. 

-Brett


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

Carraig042 said:


> I believe you will have to stay with the same size of shock because the frame is designed around it.
> 
> -Brett


how about the boot'r? its the same frame but longer travle


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi guys,
I'm planning to run a set of Formula RO on my Fox 40. Will any Front 160mm IS mount work or do I need to buy a Formula Front Adaptor Fox F40 as well. Formula Front Adaptor Fox F40 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Thanks guys


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I was searching a couple of days for that adapter for my saints and zees, and finally found it on jensonusa, here is the link: Shimano F160P/S Disc Brake Adaptor > Components > Brakes > Brake Adapters | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------

